# Cuando las librerias de 64bits se quejan

## Solusan

Hola a tod@s,

Me pasa que necesitaría hacer un emerge -uN world y me da este problema:

```

 * Messages for package net-print/cups-1.2.12-r2:

 * You are running an x86 system, but /usr/lib64 exists, cups will install all library objects into this directory!

 * You should remove /usr/lib64, but before you do, you should check for existing objects, and re-compile all affected packages.

 * You can use qfile (emerge portage-utils to install qfile) to get a list of the affected ebuilds:

 * # qfile -qC /usr/lib64

 *

 * ERROR: net-print/cups-1.2.12-r2 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *               ebuild.sh, line 1717:  Called dyn_setup

 *               ebuild.sh, line  768:  Called qa_call 'pkg_setup'

 *               ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called pkg_setup

 *   cups-1.2.12-r2.ebuild, line   73:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *              die "lib64 on x86 detected"

 *  The die message:

 *   lib64 on x86 detected

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/net-print/cups-1.2.12-r2/temp/build.log'.

 *

```

Esto debe haber nacido de mi intento de adecuar un hardware 64bits al soft deo operativo que instalé.

Después de haber leído en la doc de gentoo que tampoco es para echar cohetes que todo vaya a 64bits, desistí.

```
calypso ~ # qfile -qC /usr/lib64

dev-perl/module-build

dev-perl/PortageXS

dev-perl/Term-ANSIColor

dev-perl/IO-Zlib

dev-perl/Array-RefElem

dev-perl/Shell-EnvImporter

dev-perl/Compress-Raw-Zlib

dev-perl/IO-String

dev-perl/Class-MethodMaker

dev-perl/IO-Compress-Zlib

dev-perl/yaml

dev-perl/Compress-Zlib

dev-perl/IO-Compress-Base

dev-perl/Archive-Tar

dev-perl/ExtUtils-CBuilder

dev-perl/DelimMatch

dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL

dev-perl/extutils-parsexs

dev-perl/XML-Parser

dev-perl/Locale-gettext

dev-perl/Net-SSLeay

dev-perl/Data-DumpXML

dev-util/libconf

dev-lang/perl

perl-core/PodParser

perl-core/Test-Harness

perl-core/Scalar-List-Utils

perl-core/Sys-Syslog

```

Que podría hacer?

Gracias!

----------

## i92guboj

 *Solusan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Esto debe haber nacido de mi intento de adecuar un hardware 64bits al soft deo operativo que instalé.
> 
> 

 

No entiendo lo que quieres decir con eso. Si instalar una Gentoo de 64 bits, entonces eso es lo que tienes, si lo instalas de 32 bits, entonces la instalación es de 32 bits, independientemente de las capacidades de 64 de tu cpu (que en tal caso no se usarán).

Eso jamás provoca problemas de por sí, a no ser que lo que hayas hecho haya sido migrar de una instalación de 64 a otra de 32 bits sin reinstalar, en cuyo caso los problemas son de esperar y no tienen nada de raro (sería como intentar convertir de ppc a x86, simplemente son arquitecturas distintas).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Después de haber leído en la doc de gentoo que tampoco es para echar cohetes que todo vaya a 64bits, desistí.
> 
> 

 

Tampoco entiendo esto. Intenta explicarte un poco mejor y cuéntanos que documentos buscabas y sobre qué tema. La documentación de Gentoo es de las más completas en el mundo linux, si consideras que no está completa, entonces creo que nada lo está.

----------

## Solusan

[quote="i92guboj"]

Eso jamás provoca problemas de por sí, a no ser que lo que hayas hecho haya sido migrar de una instalación de 64 a otra de 32 bits sin reinstalar, en cuyo caso los problemas son de esperar y no tienen nada de raro (sería como intentar convertir de ppc a x86, simplemente son arquitecturas distintas).

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Correcto,
> 
> Esto fue por hacer una instalación con el instalador con formato texto del Live CD, luego cambiarle el perfil, las flags y emerger el mundo.
> ...

 

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Tampoco entiendo esto. Intenta explicarte un poco mejor y cuéntanos que documentos buscabas y sobre qué tema. La documentación de Gentoo es de las más completas en el mundo linux, si consideras que no está completa, entonces creo que nada lo está.

 

Ciertamente me he expresado mal (debería estar prohibido instalar operativos con gripe).

Lo que e que quería expresar es que en la doc de Gentoo nos cuenta que no se obtienen grandes diferencias a según que niveles en 64bits.

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/gentoo-amd64-faq.xml#perfup

Y si, creo que es de las mejores documentaciones que existen.

Disculpas.

Salud!

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *Solusan wrote:*   

> debería estar prohibido instalar operativos con gripe.

 

Cuídate mucho porque da la impresión de que empieza a ser crónica.

No maltrates un hardware tan extraordinario. Aquí tienes la solución a todos tus problemas.

Espero que sea a causa de la gripe, pero has demostrado ser incapaz de administrar un servidor Gentoo convenientemente en tus últimos mensajes. Sólo espero que fuera para uso privado... Siento sonar tan duro, pero lee tus últimos mensajes y después contesta: ¿contrataría a esta persona para que administrase uno de los servidores de los que depende mi empresa?

Alucinarías en colores si ves los requerimientos y la extraordinaria limitación de USE en los servidores de infrastructure. No encuentro el documento donde se mostraban, pide la documentación a cualquiera de los desarrolladores que frecuentan el foro o mándales un privado. Con ello verás la gran cantidad de barbaridades que has hecho con un posible servidor a causa de esa maldita gripe.

¿Masoquismo? No, gracias. Aquí tienes la solución.

¡Salud!

----------

## Solusan

 *the incredible hurd wrote:*   

>  *Solusan wrote:*   debería estar prohibido instalar operativos con gripe. 
> 
> Cuídate mucho porque da la impresión de que empieza a ser crónica.
> 
> No maltrates un hardware tan extraordinario. Aquí tienes la solución a todos tus problemas.
> ...

 

Discrepo.

Obviamente a través de los mensajes no se aprecia que es y que no es.

Y si, es un servidor, pero un servidor de desarrollo para justamente hacer estas pruebas.

He tenido un servidor con Gentoo en producción sin problemas pero nunca con 64bits. De hecho sigue en producción tan tranquilo sin incidencias (y que dure).

En cualquier caso, agradezco tu crítica.

pd.: Me interesa la limitación de las USE para servidores, preguntaré.

----------

## i92guboj

Ya veo, entonces el caso es el que me imaginaba. Es algo difícil saber exactamente de donde vienen los problemas. 

En primer lugar, deberías comprobar el contenido de /etc/env.d/, a ver si hay algo por ahí que apunte a los dir lib64. Algo como:

```

grep lib64 /etc/env.d/*

```

Si tu ambiente es de 32 bits, algunos de los archivos, como 05multilib por poner un ejemplo, deberían ser borrados porque no tienen sentido. Otros quizás necesiten un repaso. Luego env-update, y eso debería evitar que los programas busquen libs en los dirs lib64. Si el profile es de 32 bits y está correcto, todo debería estar bien en ese sentido.

Nunca he visto un error como el de arriba, así qeu tampoco te puedo asegurar que esto lo vaya a solucionar. En cualquier caso, los dirs lib64 deberías moverlos temporalmente a cualquier sitio (para más tarde borrarlos). En un sistema limpio de 32 bits no deberían servir para nada.

No entiendo bien la pregunta sobre USEs. Quizás te refieres a USEs que puedan ser dañinas potencialmente en servidores. Si es así, no hay ley matemática alguna, simplemente escoge un profile server. El resto ya es experiencia, y cuando haya dudas, pues el foro, como siempre  :Smile: 

----------

## Solusan

Hola,

Ante todo, darte las gracias por tu respuesta i92guboj

He ejecutado la instrucción:

```
grep lib64 /etc/env.d/* 
```

Sin ningún resultado, y eso es bueno  :Smile: 

05multilib (se que es un ejemplo), no está, pero no sabría que listado de librerías podría cargarme.

Aún así he renombrado /usr/lib64 por si acaso y luego env-update.

Pero como tu apuntas si no me cargo el resto de las librerías, el sistema lo va a ir a buscar, correcto?

Voy a emerger el mundo y apuntaré resultados.

Lo de las USEs, bien, seguiré tirando de la experiencia y los manuales fiables  :Smile:  gracias!!

----------

## the incredible hurd

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> No entiendo bien la pregunta sobre USEs.

 

Antes podías ver las especificaciones acerca de los servidores de infra, más concretamente las de las únicas cinco o seis USEs que se permitían. Antes estaban en Vista general del desarrollo de la documentación. No me preguntes por qué ahora no, como tú te encargas de la (traducción de la) Documentación de Gentoo (i92guboj no necesita abuela, jajajaja), debes saber mejor que ninguno de nosotros donde han ido a parar esos documentos, busca por specs (mi memoria no es tan fiable, pero juraría que fue server-specs el documento que pude leer y consultar y que me decidió a seguir con debian en servidores).

Saludos.

----------

## i92guboj

Pues la verdad es que no conozco dicho documento ni lo recuerdo (lo cual no tiene nada de raro, en realidad aunque no lo parezca no suelo tirar mucho de documentos a no ser que los necesite). Claro que eso no significa que no haya existido, por supuesto.

Sobre las traducciones, tan solo soy mantenedor de unos pocos documentos. En realidad no mantengo más contacto con el equipo de traducción que cualquier otra persona que esté suscrita a la lista de correo correspondiente (que por cierto tiene menos movimiento que un gato de escayola). Me gustaría tener tiempo para más, pero el que me sobra lo invierto en el foro y en mis cosas.

La cantidad de documentos de Gentoo es abrumadora, y no se si habrá alguien que los conozca todos, pero desde luego ese no es mi caso.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *i92guboj wrote:*   

> La cantidad de documentos de Gentoo es abrumadora, y no se si habrá alguien que los conozca todos, pero desde luego ese no es mi caso.

 

Este señor las conoce a todas y se las acuerda de memoria por un tiempo cuando "desaparecen".   :Very Happy: 

Salud!

----------

## Solusan

Resultados 1 - 10 de aproximadamente 61.300 de http://www.gentoo.org/doc/.

^_^

----------

